# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Những bộ phim đẹp nhất đời Lý Liên Kiệt

## duydiem6868

*Những bộ phim đẹp nhất đời Lý Liên Kiệt**Với khuôn mặt điềm đạm và ánh mắt sáng đầy nét tươi vui, Lý Liên Kiệt sớm đi vào lòng người hâm mộ trên thế giới bằng tài năng võ thuật Trung Hoa cực đỉnh và diễn xuất tài tình của mình.*
*Lý Liên Kiệt* sinh ra trong một gia đình mà theo anh có rất nhiều áp lực. Anh theo học võ từ năm 8 tuổi. Dù cơ thể anh không đủ điều kiện để luyện võ nhưng với ý chí quyết tâm và sự động viên của thầy dạy mà việc học võ của anh đã thành công. Năm anh 11 tuổi, Lý Liên Kiệt giành các giải vô địch wushu trẻ quốc gia. Nhiều năm sau, anh liên tục giật giải quán quân trong các kỳ thi võ thuật, với màn múa thương và kiếm rất đẹp mắt (1975, 1977, 1978). Năm 16 tuổi (1979), anh đã đoạt giải thành tựu vàng của Tổng hội võ thuật Trung Quốc. vietnam next top model 2011 tap 4
Tuy nhiên, không chỉ dừng lại ở việc trở thành một nhà võ thuật tài ba, anh chuyển con đường nghề nghiệp mình sang một hướng khác, con đường thực sự làm nên tên tuổi của anh và người hâm mộ gọi anh là “ngôi sao võ thuật điện ảnh”.

_Lý Liên Kiệt được yêu thích không phải nhờ khả năng diễn suất mà còn là các thế võ đẹp, lạ, mạnh mẽ đúng chất Thiếu Lâm của anh_
19 tuổi, anh đã tham gia đóng bộ phim đầu tiên _Thiếu lâm tự_ và chính thức bước vào nghiệp diễn đầy thành công và vinh quang. Qua Thiếu lâm tự, tên tuổi của anh được nhiều người biết đến nhất là các nước trong khu vực Châu á, thậm chí là cả Mỹ. Anh đã mang đến cho người xem những thế võ vừa lạ, vừa đẹp mắt khiến người xem vô cùng thích thú. Cái tên của anh dần dần đi vào trái tim người hâm mộ như thếgia iphone 4s
*Hoàng Phi Hồng*

_Năm 1991, với bộ phim Hoàng Phi Hồng kinh điển, Lý Liên Kiệt đã đưa tên tuổi của mình đến được Hollywood_
Tuy nhiên, chỉ đến với phim _Hoàng Phi Hồng_ năm 1991 của đạo diễn Từ Khắc và Viên Hòa Bình, bộ phim kinh điển đã làm nên vai diễn diễn Hoàng Phi Hồng của anh cũng trở nên kinh điển. Hoàng Phi Hồng vốn là một nhân vật có thật trong lịch sử Trung Quốc và ông được coi là một vị anh hùng dân tộc. Hoàng Phi Hồng được biết đến nhiều trong lĩnh vực điện ảnh và để có bề ngoài thực hơn, những diễn viên đóng vai Hoàng Phi Hồng phải là những võ sư đích thực. Người đầu tiên thủ vai này là Quan Đức Hưng. lê văn luyện
Gần nửa thế kỷ sau, khán giả gặp lại Hoàng Phi Hồng (khác hẳn với nửa thế kỷ trước) qua Lý Liên Kiệt, vượt xa phim của Quan Đức Hưng ở màu sắc, âm thanh và kỹ xảo. Sau Quan Đức Hưng, Lý Liên Kiệt trở thành người đi đầu và đóng nhiều phim điện ảnh về Hoàng Phi Hồng (1, 2 và 3) nhất, với những chi tiết hài nhẹ nhõm, những pha đấu võ đẹp mắt, những nhân vật hư cấu có võ công cao cường khác, bộ phim đã thật sự lôi cuốn người xem, tạo thành cơn sốt trải rộng trên toàn thế giới. Khó có một diễn viên nào có thể vượt qua anh bởi vai diễn này. ket qua xo so

Qua _Hoàng Phi Hồng_, tên tuổi của anh đã đến với Hollywood – kinh đô điện ảnh thể giới. Hoàng Phi Hồng trở thành nhân vật truyền kỳ trên màn ảnh khắp Á châu và thế giới - những nơi có cộng đồng người Hoa sinh sống. Khán giả nhắc đến các nhân vật trong phim này với lòng yêu thích và say mê, nhất là các màn biểu diễn võ thuật cực đỉnh, độc đáo của Hoàng Phi Hồng – Lý Liên Kiệt. Sau anh, cũng có nhiều diễn viên đóng vai này nhưng người ta nhắc về Hoàng Phi Hồng vẫn thường liên tưởng đến Lý Liên Kiệt. Dường như hai cái tên này gắn với nhau không thể tách rời. Đó là một trong những vai diễn để đời nhất của anh. phien toa xet xu le van luyen
*Phương Thế Ngọc (1 và 2)*
Có nhiều diễn viên trong sự nghiệp diễn xuất của mình, họ chỉ đóng một vai diễn để đời rồi sau đó bị nhạt nhòa trong các vai diễn khác. Nhưng điều này không đúng với Lý Liên Kiệt. Năm 1993, Lý Liên Kiệt tự thành lập một hãng phim của riêng mình, và sản phẩm đầu tiên của hãng phim mới này là Phương Thế Ngọc. Với Phương Thế Ngọc tên tuổi Lý Liên Kiệt tiếp tục được khẳng định không chỉ trong vai trò diễn viên mà giờ đây còn là nhà sản xuất. Tên tuổi của anh không ngừng được khen tặng và tán thưởng với những lời lẽ ưu ái nhất cùng các vai viễn trong phim Thái cực Trương Tam Phong, Hồng Hy Quan... lê văn luyện
*Tinh võ anh hùng*
*[replacer_img]*
_Tên tuổi của Lý Liên Kiệt càng được tung hô sau vai diễn này_
Sau đó một thời gian anh tạm thời dừng đóng phim vì những lý do cá nhân, những bộ phim anh được mời đóng mang hơi hướng mới mẻ. Không phải là những anh hùng Trung Hoa thời phong kiến, vai diễn Lý Liên Kiệt có gì đó “xã hội đen” hơn, những phim anh đóng rùng rợn và hài hước hơn, mang thiên hướng của Châu Âu hiện đại. Tuy nhiên những bộ phim này chưa thực sự khẳng định lại tên tuổi của anh trên màn bạc.
Và khi nhà chỉ đạo võ thuật nổi tiếng nhất bấy giờ - Viên Hòa Bình - mời anh đóng bộ Tinh Võ anh hùng - phim về Trần Chân mà nhiều diễn viên võ thuật đã rất thành công trước đây (như Lý Tiểu Long hay Chân Tử Đan). Không phụ lòng mong đợi của nhà chỉ đạo võ thuật và khán giả, Lý Liên Kiệt đã làm dậy lại được hình tượng Trần Chân cũng như hình tượng anh hùng võ thuật cổ truyền của mình. Tên tuổi của anh lại được tung hô, anh tiếp tục hoạt động một cách sôi nổi trong lĩnh vực điện ảnh hơn trước.
*Anh Hùng*
*[replacer_img]*
_Anh Hùng có thể coi là bộ phim đẹp nhất đời của Lý Liên Kiệt_
Năm 2002, đạo diễn Trương Nghệ Mưu chính thức mời Lý Liên Kiệt đóng vai chính - Vô danh kiếm khách – trong bộ phim _Anh hùng_ (Hero). Lý Liên Kiệt đã quay trở lại với phim cổ trang mà anh từng đóng. Đây là một vai diễn thật sự ấn tượng trong một bộ phim tuyệt vời, được các nhà phê bình không ngớt lời ngợi khen và người hâm mộ vô cùng sung sướng vì được chiêm ngưỡng những pha đấu võ tuyệt đỉnh của không chỉ Lý Liên Kiệt mà còn của các ngôi sao võ thuật điện ảnh khác như Chân Tử Đan…xo so
Đây là lần thứ hai Lý Liên Kiệt với lối võ đẹp mắt đối đầu với Chân Tử Đan - lối võ mạnh mẽ và người hâm mộ vẫn luôn chờ đợi lần hợp tác thứ 3 của hai võ sư nổi danh này. Về _Anh hùng_, Lý Liên Kiệt nói: “Võ thuật là văn hoá là triết học, nhưng trên phim ảnh dường như điều này ít được thể hiện ra. Khi đọc kịch bản, tôi như phát hiện ra một sự đồng điệu về tâm hồn. Tôi như tìm thấy một người bạn tri kỉ tâm đầu ý hợp, một người cũng muốn thể hiện điều gì đó sâu lắng, bình yên thông qua những màn đấu võ”. Có thể nói Anh hùng một trong những bộ phim được đánh giá là thành công và đáng để đời nhất của Lý Liên Kiệt với doanh thu phim 177 tỉ đô la Mỹ.
*Hoắc Nguyên Giáp*
*[replacer_img]*
_Năm 2006, phim võ thuật Hoắc Nguyên Giáp được công chiếu trên toàn thế giới, được xem như bộ phim võ thuật cuối cùng của Lý Liên Kiệt_
Năm 2006, phim võ thuật _Hoắc Nguyên Giáp_ (Fearless) được công chiếu trên toàn thế giới, được xem như bộ phim võ thuật cuối cùng của Lý Liên Kiệt. Bộ phim kể về cuộc đời của Hoắc Nguyên Giáp (1868-1910), người sáng lập môn phái Tinh Võ. Ông trở thành anh hùng khi dám một mình thách đấu và đánh bại các võ sĩ Nhật Bản và Tây Âu trong cuộc đọ sức diễn ra tại Thượng Hải lấy lại uy danh cho người Trung Quốc trong giai đoạn chế độ phong kiến đang tàn lụi. Trước đó trong phim _Tinh võ anh hùng_ Lý Liên Kiệt đã thủ vai Trần Chân, một để tử nổi tiếng của Hoắc Nguyên Giáp và bây giờ lại chính là Hoắc Nguyên Giáp.
Không chỉ có bộ phim được đánh giá xuất sắc, vai diễn của Lý Liên Kiệt trong phim cũng là một nét mới. Anh không còn là một vị anh hùng trầm tĩnh, điềm đạm như đã thể hiện trong các phim trước. Hoắc Nguyên Giáp mà anh thể hiện chứa nhiều nội tâm hơn với các trạng thái cảm xúc phong phú hơn. Minh chứng là những trạng thái các xúc từ cười nói, say sưa chè chén, kiêu căng tự phụ hay sau đó tỏ ra ăn năn và khiêm tốn của nhân vật. Dường như trong vai diễn này của anh có sự thay đổi lớn, có chiều sâu hơn, nhiều xúc cảm hơn.
Vai diễn của anh được khai thác không chỉ ở sức mạnh võ thuật mà còn được khai thác cả về khía cạnh tâm hồn. Có vẻ Lý Liên Kiệt không còn như nhiều người nhận xét, anh được hâm một vì tài năng võ thuật chứ không phải diễn xuất. Và trên thực tế anh đã được trao giải Nam diễn viên chính xuất sắc tại giải thưởng của giới phê bình phim Hồng Kông năm 2007. _Hoắc Nguyên Giáp_ được công chiếu vào 26/1/2006 tại Hồng Kông, tiếp theo đó vào 22/12/2006 tiến ra các rạp của Hoa Kỳ và ngay lập tức leo lên đứng vị trí số 2 top phim ăn khách nhất trong tuần công chiếu đầu tiên.
Dù trong gần 30 năm sự nghiệp diễn xuất của mình, anh đóng rất nhiều phim với nhiều vai diễn khác nhau nhưng trên đây là những bộ phim mới thực sự làm nên tên tuổi của Lý Liên Kiệt với hình tượng anh hùng võ thuật Trung Hoa cổ truyền chưa bị Tây hóa. Người ta có thể quên anh trong các vai diễn của phim _The Contract Killer, Romeo must die, Kiss of the Dragon, The One_,… nhưng không bao giờ quên Hoàng Phi Hồng, Phương Thế Ngọc, Trần Trân, Hoắc Nguyên Giáp, Vô Danh… mà anh từng đóng khiến người hâm mộ liên tưởng những vai diễn này sinh ra là để dành cho anh.

----------

